# Conseils pour obtenir l'agrément



## Lilie (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Après avoir mûrement réfléchi, je vais bientôt sauter le pas pour devenir assistante maternelle

Avec mon mari, nous avons acheté une maison dans laquelle nous effectuons des travaux. La partie dans laquelle je souhaite garder des enfants est bientôt terminée (les enfants n'auront pas accès a toute la maison mais seulement a une partie spécialement aménagée pour eux). 
De ce fait, je vais bientôt effectuer ma demande d'agrément.  J'ai effectué beaucoup de recherches sur le sujet et notamment les règles a respecter, les formalités a mettre en place, afin d'obtenir l'agrément. Cependant, je trouve le sujet un peu flou.

- Existe t-il un guide des règles à respecter ( genre, barrière de sécurité, escalier sécurisé, extérieur a sécuriser ...) ?

Je compte aussi aménager en amont les pièces dans lesquelles les enfants seront gardés afin que l'inspectrice puisse se projeter sur l'environnement (lits, table à langer, salle de jeu avec tapis d'éveil, petite table avec chaises, jouets... 

- Pensez-vous que cela soit la bonne idée ? 

- Avez-vous des conseils pour que je puisse obtenir l'agrément ?

Je vous remercie de m'avoir lue (désolée si la question a déjà été posée) et vous remercie aussi par avance de vos futurs réponses.

Belle fin de journée à vous

Lilie


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Il existe un référentiel national sur l'agrément et les normes de sécurité éxigées par les PMIS.

Oubliez le mot "garde", et préférez "accueil" c'est plus adapté. Idem, pour l'inspectrice (trop police..) mieux vaut dire évaluatrice, et sachez qu'elles peuvent venir à deux. Ou qu'ils peuvent venir à deux.
Dès qu'il y a marche, escalier, il faut obligatoirement des barrières de sécurité aux normes en vigueur.


Soyez naturelle, et à l'écoute, misez sur la motricité libre, la bienveillance, la consigne positive "encadrée" etc...
Soyez affirmée également, et un conseil, fouillez à droite à gauche sur le net pour connaître les limites des questions des évaluatrices. Par exemple, elles n'ont pas le droit de vous demander les ressources de votre foyer, si votre mari gagne bien sa vie, si vos enfants ont des difficultés scolaires etc...
Osez dire que vous ne savez pas, que la formation est là également pour pallier les lacunes. 

D'autres plus jeunes diplômées sauront je pense mieux vous aiguiller sur ce sujet.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Lilie a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Après avoir mûrement réfléchi, je vais bientôt sauter le pas pour devenir assistante maternelle
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Très bonne idée. 

Sur ce forum et sur Pajemploi il y a bcp d’infos, déjà les lire ce sera énorme

De vous même vous devez vous douter des règles de sécurité. Donc déjà les appliquer avant la visite et la puéricultrice vous donnera d’autres conseils. 

+ réunion d’information 
+ formation 

J’espère là où vous êtes, il y a de la demande …


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Il existe un référentiel national sur l'agrément et les normes de sécurité éxigées par les PMIS.
> 
> ...


Lorsque j’ai commencé, elle m’avait demandé combien gagnait mon mari et si j’avais des crédits … pour me dissuader de faire ce métier car elle disait que l’on ne gagnait que 400€ par mois !

Maintenant je ne sais si elles ont le droit


----------



## NounouNam (13 Juillet 2022)

N achetez rien sans savoir si vous serez agréée. Faites une liste de ce que vous aurez besoin, ça suffit.


----------



## Tilokeziah974 (18 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Il existe un référentiel national sur l'agrément et les normes de sécurité éxigées par les PMIS.
> 
> ...



Cela fait un an maintenant que j’ai commencer à travailler en tant qu’assistante maternelle j’adore mon métier. Alors pour ma part j’avais cherché un petit peu partout les conseils sur ce forum j’avais lu le référentiel comme indiqué par les autres collègues avant moi et j’avais également pour ma part déjà commencé à installer les choses élémentaires tels que les lits pour montrer où aller dormir les enfants mais je me les étais fait prêter le temps de la visite j’avais déjà quelques jouets également que j’avais acheté d’occasion j’avais également déjà les barrières de sécurité pour mes propres enfants donc ça c’était bon mais surtout déjà vous poser la question de comment vous allez-vous organiser sur une journée comment vous imaginez votre métier si vous avez des enfants comment vous comptez vous organiser avec vos enfants et vos accueillis comme ça alors de la visite vous pourrait dire là je compte mettre ceci pour cela là je compte faire si là je compte faire ça elle verra que vous vous investissez  déjà.
Et surtout rester zen et naturelle vous verrez que ça se passera bien on espère vite avoir de vos nouvelles


----------



## Tiphain (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Avant de vous lancer pour de bon :
- financièrement
           * cela peut être compliqué, selon l'endroit ou vous habitez, vous n'aurez pas 4 places de suite
           * la ou les puer ne peuvent pas vous demandez combien gagne votre mari mais elles le font partout car elles partent du principe qu'au départ, ce salaire ne peut être qu'un salaire d'appoint puisque vous n'aurez pas 4 places même avec le nouvel agrément, les puer peuvent encore mettre des restrictions, si vous avez des enfants en bas âges, des escaliers, selon le nombre de chambre, ect....
- relationnellement
          * vous avez du voir que nous avons de plus en plus de soucis avec les parents donc réfléchissez à ce que vous ferez en cas de conflit avec eux
- Les nouvelles agréèes doivent maintenant passer le CAP EAPE, l'EP1 et l'EP3 dans les 5 ans sinon, il n'y aura pas de renouvellement possible
- un livret d'accueil vous sera demandé, lors de la formation obligatoire, ils vous donneront normalement de l'aide mais cela doit venir de vous et ce livret est individuel
-Et il faudra vous former pendant ces 5 ans, sst (celui ci est à renouveller tous les 2 ans) ou PSC1, et d'autres formations selon vos envies ou vos besoins, par IPERIA lorsque vous serez sous contrat ou par votre CPF moins contrariant que par IPERIA ou il vous faut un parent facilitateur
- Il vous faudra sans doute vous rapprochez d'un ******************************************************** pour vous permettre d'avoir les outils EXCEL vous permettant de faire les bulletins de salaire (je vous conseille dans un premier temps de passer effectivement par un ******************************************************** pour faire les fiches de paie et les différents calculs d'absence, de régulation et de fin de contrat quand vous maitriserez tous les calculs vous pourrez passer par T... A....M... (je ne le conseille pas moi personnellement, l'appui d'un ******************************************************** est désormais une obligation pour se protéger des parents malhonnêtes car si vous comptez sur les parents et Pajemploi (organisme qui permet normalement aux parents de faire les fiches de paie, ATTENTION ELLES SONT FAUSSES pour l'instant)
- il se passera entre 8 mois et 1 an pour avoir l'agrément, c'est long, je sais mais ils ont pris du retard dans les formations avec le COVID et je ne sais pas si il a été rattraper.
- l'autre chose très importante avant de vous lancer, savez vous si il y a de la demande dans votre secteur, quel tarif demande les ass mats en placent sur votre secteur car si il y a trop d'ass mat et pas assez de demande, ce n'est pas la peine de vous lancer
- avez vous réfléchi avec votre conjoint et vos enfants sur ce métier, la place énorme qu'il prendra dans votre vie, le nombre d'heure que vous serez amenée à faire en sachant que nous n'avons pas le droit de dépasser 2250/an tout contrat confondu du premier arrivé au dernier parti sous peine de ne plus être pris en charge par votre assurance professionnelle, la CPAM, l'IRCEM, de risquer de perdre votre agrément, nous devons respecter la loi européenne qui a été mises en place pour tous les salariés européens pour l'instant, des discussions sont en cours pour modifier la CCN à ce sujet, des 48h/semaine à ne pas dépasser en moyenne sur 4 mois, des 13h/jour et des 11h de repos obligatoire entre le dernier partie et le premier arrivé
- lire la Convention Collective, le référentiel, demander à votre PMI une copie de leur livret de sécurité
- et puis pour les formations, savoir que la plupart se fera sur vos temps de repos, en avez vous le temps ? car en étant en contrat, il vous sera difficile de choisir des formations sur le temps de travail et de trouver des parents conciliants pour vous laisser vous absenter pour cela.
Et ne pas oublier que ce métier est de plus en plus contraignant, vous avez compris une partie de celui ci en mettant en place des pièces spécifiques de votre maison à la disposition des accueillis et en évitant de mélanger en partie en vie privé et votre vie prof.
Si vos extérieurs ne sont pas sécurisés avant le passage de la puer pour la visite, vous ne pourrez pas accueillir, si vous avez un jardin, la sécurisation doit déjà être mise en place sinon y a pleins de département ou vous n'aurez pas l'agrément


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Sur un autre site j'ai lu qu'une nouvelle ass mat avait eu l'agrément pour 3 et qu'elle allait commencer avec 3 bébés de 7 mois ! j'ai trouvé cela un peu rapide mais apparemment ce serait la norme et elle avait de l'expérience dans la petite enfance (nous aussi avec nos propres enfants !!!) bref ...) de mon temps (ancienne ass mat) il fallait attendre 1 2 puis 3 ... sur 2 ans environ cela a bien changé en tout cas ...


----------



## abelia (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui trois bébé de 7 mois cela fait beaucoup à mon avis pour commencer !!! 
Tout comme Angèle 1982, j'ai eu droit à 1, puis au bout d'un an il fallait faire une demande pour 2 et refaire une demande un an après pour le 3eme.
Les nouvelles assistantes maternelles ont de la chance...


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Je ne sais pas si c'est de la chance abelia... moi je trouve que  3 bb de 7 mois des le départ ça fait beaucoup. Il faut de l'organisation et ça ça ne s'apprend pas dans les livres.  Il faut savoir gérer les petits lorsqu'ils pleurent en même temps, lorsqu'ils ont des besoin différents en même temps...etc... ca s'apprend avec le temps et l'expérience.


----------



## Aventure (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans une démarche de demande d'agrément, j'ai déjà passé mon entretien et la visite à mon domicile se fait à la fin du mois.
J'ai de l'expérience dans la petite enfance.
Je dirais que la principale difficulté aujourd'hui est que sur un groupe de 10 enfants 4 voir 5 sont en carence éducative et/ou affective, avec des parents qui soit délèguent ( à nous exécutants de basse besogne...) soit ont besoin de soutien parental et sont à l'écoute.
Parfois il est mieux, si tu n'as pas d'expérience, d'y aller avec prudence au début : je crois que le minimum c'est 2 agréments quand même.
Après mon entretien, je peux te dire que les services PMI reçoivent de plus en plus d'appels de parents mécontents (pas de cadeaux pour la fête des mères, le chien de l'assmat qui sent mauvais etc etc...) C'est devenu le bureau des réclamations !
J'ai senti tout de même que chacun est dans l'attente de décisions concernant le CMG qui pourra nous tirer vers le haut !


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Petuche c'est la remarque que j'ai faite à cette future ass mat et je me suis faite incendiée car cette dame ayant déjà de l'expérience elle m'a répondu savoir ce qu'elle faisait je lui ai dit qu'il fallait bcq d'organisation j'ai eu 3 bébés en même temps mais il s'est avéré que je suis tombée sur 3 petits anges pas de soucis de sommeil comme il peut y en avoir sur ce forum ni pour prendre le biberon ... et qd les gens me croisaient ils me disaient "quel courage" et je me souviens que je leur répondais que "je pourrais en garder 6 comme eux" !!! mais de nos jours avec les nouveaux PE qui dorment avec leur bébé les prennent sans arrêt dans leurs bras leur donnent à manger à la demande etc etc ... pas sûre que 3 soient un bon début pour démarrer bref !!! en tout cas ce qui ne lui a pas plus c'est que je lui ai dit qu'en tant que maman je ne laisserais pas à une nouvelle nounou mon bébé si elle en avait déjà 2 autres à s'occuper (ils peuvent le voir sur notre agrément) !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

J’ai eu en UN MOIS 3 appels de parents qui ont déjà une AM et qui veulent fuir a tout prix 

1️⃣ plein d’animaux qui traînent partout 
2️⃣ une qui a la science infuse 
3️⃣ ah oui une piscine de mémoire gonflable ... donc la maman avait la trouille 

Et bien tant que les enfants sont rendus vivants .... ça doit être l’essentiel PEUT-ÊTRE 🙄🤔


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Je crois surtout que l'essentiel, c'est de savoir quelles sont ses limites.
Avoir trois enfants de 7 mois simultanément, oui personnellement je ne le ferais pas, mais certaines sont les reines de l'organisation ! 
Et il est possible que ces enfants ne soient pas là tout le temps ensemble.
L'agrément en Loire-Atlantique (en tout cas pour celles qui avaient déjà 4 places), est donné pour 4 places sans restrictions d'âges (je suppose après évalution. La possibilité de faire aussi 50h par mois en supplément des 4 places. Et 55 jours par an, pour des dépannages à titre gracieux.
Mais, il faut veiller quand même à la présence des 6 mineurs à domicile, etc...
La revalorisation de la Cmg c'est bien, mais pour nous concrétement, celà va changer quoi, car diminuer le reste à charge implique que nous n'augmentions pas nos salaires n'est ce pas ?
Car il me semble que c'est bien là  le problème, l'employeur veut toujours que l'accueil lui coûte le moins cher possible, et nous, nous voulons à juste titre êtres rémunérées à hauteur des responsabilités engagées et des amplitudes horaires demandées ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas.

Quand aux parents qui se plaignent de ne pas avoir de cadeaux pour fêtes des pères des mères etc... ce sont des abru..., qui délèguent leurs obligations parentales. PFF. Raison de plus pour que mes loulous ne soient pas obligés de faire quoi que ce soit dont ils n'ont aucune notion.


----------



## Aventure (19 Juillet 2022)

Je ne partage pas ton avis. En même temps il y a un monde entre les régions, entre les perceptions professionnelles des uns et des autres. 
Viva La Libertad et le respect des avis de chacun. C'est ce qui fait la qualité d'un forum d'échange. Se questionner sans jugement, avec bienveillance et ouverture à la différence.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il faut savoir que dans le référentiel, les puers n'ont plus le droit d'agréer pour moins de trois places un ou une assmat, à moins qu'elle puisse justifier par des choses probantes le fait que trois simultanément soit impossible.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Et c'est pas parce qu'un ou une assmat est agréée pour trois, que direct il ou elle va en prendre trois....et quand bien même c'est ce que la personne fait, ça la regarde, du moment qu'elle y arrive et que les enfants soient bien. Comment font les parents de triplés ? Ben ce sont les leurs donc pas le choix que de gérer.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Et je rajouterai que c'est très différent d'être assmat sans avoir l'expérience d'être maman et de devenir assmat quand nous avons déjà eu des enfants à nous. L'expérience de maman nous apporte quand même beaucoup quand on démarre le métier d'assmat.


----------



## abelia (19 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord petuche. Je disais cela car la première année j'avais droit qu'à un enfant et j'ai trouvé un plein temps qui s'est transformé au bout de 3 mois en un mi temps... Et je n'ai pas trouvé à compléter, donc la première année était très dure financièrement... Après ce n'est pas parce que l'on a  3 places qu'il faut prendre trois bébés. Même maintenant avec 18 ans d'expériences je n'accueillerai pas 3 bébés en même temps.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Aventure : je te cite : de quel avis parles-tu ?*

Je ne partage pas ton avis. En même temps il y a un monde entre les régions, entre les perceptions professionnelles des uns et des autres.
Viva La Libertad et le respect des avis de chacun. C'est ce qui fait la qualité d'un forum d'échange. Se questionner sans jugement, avec bienveillance et ouverture à la différence.


----------



## violetta (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors, surtout ne pas penser que parce qu'on a de l'expérience dans la petite enfance, on devrait y arriver sans trop de souci.
Ben non, je peux le dire haut et fort.
Avec ma longue expérience en crèche, je me suis dit, cool, je vais accueillir 4 enfants, fastoche !!!!
ERREUR.
J'ai commencé d'entrée avec 2 bébés de 2 et 3 mois et j'ai dit "ah oui, quand même lol.
En 6 mois, j'ai obtenu l'agrément pour 4 mais je n'accueille jamais plus de 2 bébés en même temps.
Si j'ai 2 bébés j'attends qu'ils grandissent un peu pour accueillir un troisième.
En ce moment j'ai un petit de 1 an , un de 2ans et la plus grande de 2 ans et demi....et c'est cool.
4 non merci.....c'est usant....je constate autour de moi que celles qui en ont 4 sont épuisées en permanence et perde vite patience.


----------



## Lilie (25 Juillet 2022)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Cette activité et mûrement réfléchie, j'ai justement décidé d'aller vers ce métier tout simplement parce que j'ai le temps pour m'y consacrer pleinement 😊
Je n'ai plus d'enfants à la maison car ma grande à 20 ans.
J'ai également créé un espace entièrement dédié aux enfants que j'accueillerai et ils n'y aura aucune interférence avec mes pièces de vie.
En effet j'ai un grand jardin (1 hectar de terrain) qu'il faut que je sécurisé un maximum.
Avant de faire cette démarche j'avais étudier la demande et il se trouve que la demande est importante donc cela ne devrait pas poser de pb.
Je vais me documenter encore plus sur les sites dont vous m'avez parlé afin d'être opérationnelle le jour de la visite des puer.
Je vous remercie encore pour cet échange constructif 😉
Bonne soirée à toutes


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Et oui Violetta pourtant une nana va accueillir 3 bébés de 7 mois et elle vient de commencer mais comme elle le dit j'ai de l'expérience dans la petite enfance ! perso je ne donne pas mon bébé a une ass mat qui en a déjà 2 plus le mien en accueil et qui vient de commencer ce métier bref !!! il faut de l'ORGANISATION et certaines ne voient que le côté financier et après n'y arrivent pas !!!


----------

